# Make your own Buffing Wheels and Bowl Buffs



## Allen (Jun 9, 2016)

I didn't know if I could post both of these .pdf files on the same thread. 
Something that should be added as a note...
If you use new material that is dyed, you may need to try to bleach out what color you can, before cutting out the circles. I used some new blue denim for a couple of new wheels I made recently, and the blue put some bluish tint on a couple of pieces that was hard to get out.
Note 2: After mounting the wheels, if you hold an old saw blade against the spinning wheel, it will "fluff" the edge before you get started. Then load the wheels and watch them do their job!
Have fun! Be safe!
Allen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Allen -- great tutorials, nice and easy to follow


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you Allen, seems simple enough! Tony


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Allen! I'll be using these to make some buffing wheels of my own.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Good stuff Allen. Hope the stints are working out for you. I see you live in the same town as @Dane Fuller ... Popcornfarte is getting downright overpopulated.


----------



## Allen (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind comments! I hope everyone can get some good out of these.
Kevin, yep. Popcornfart, TX is a little bit crowded but fun!


----------

